
UK train operators to pull out of Interrail - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/aug/07/uk-train-operators-pull-out-interrail-brexit-eurail
======
timwaagh
interrail and train in general is becoming increasingly irrelevant for
international travel with the advent of reasonable airline prices and bus
companies like flixbus.

